# Custom Effects [Deleted]



## Firepolo (Oct 27, 2019)

Firepolo submitted a new resource:

Custom Effects - Plugin to allow add your own custom filters to video source.



> This plugin you allow of create your own filters for OBS.
> 
> The Linux version is not available but she is easy to build.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Firepolo (Nov 15, 2019)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available for download.


----------

